# (X-Post from Commuting) Baltimore-Hamden 12/20 ride



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Here is a link to the Commuting board. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=20860

I am putting together a short tour of Christmas lights in a Baltimore neighborhood just north of Downtown after work on Monday, December 20. Arby, who is one of the mainstays of the Commuting Board, will be there with his camera. Any and all are welcome.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*New Date -- 12/22*

The weather is too cold and windy for a comfortable ride today. So, we have rescheduled the ride. It will be on Wednesday, December 22 at 6:00 p.m. We will meet at the same place. Send me a Private Message if you are coming.


----------

